# icing a cake with a cream cheese frosting and fondant



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello

So I'm going to make a birthday cake covered with cream cheese butter cream and decorated with

some fondant decorations.

Are there are some stuff I need to consider?  can I use any frosting cheese cake recipe if it's going to be topped with some fondant decorations?

Thanks!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Depending on the consistency of your icing, the fondant decorations may have a tendency to slide off the cake, especially if it's warm outside. I never decorate the outside of a cake with cream cheese icing if it's going to have embellishments like overpiping or swags or fondant appliques. What I do is fill the cake with cream cheese icing, then use plain buttercream for the outside. It's just more dependable and less chance for disaster.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks so much for your answer!


----------

